# Swing away heat press parts??



## Benj0691 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm very new to this. Just opened a new embroidery and vinyl heat printing business in the uk.
I recently bought a heat press from eBay which works well except the pressure .. I don't seem to have any. My press is a simple swing away and I think the problem is the two small curved prices of metal just below the handle that I presume these act as a sort of spring, one is bent and I think that is why I aren't getting the desired pressure ..
Does anybody know where I could get this part from 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Hi Ben, Your probably going to be told to buy a real press not from ebay,
So are the two bits of metal cracked or something? have you tried closing it with strips of paper sticking out all round?
is the adjustment knob turned down to lower the platten?


----------



## Benj0691 (Sep 1, 2015)

I bought it second hand from eBay it it a proper press and ran the most popular printers in my region. No they haven't cracked one side is just bent . Plate is dropped as far as it seems to go without making much diff 
Thanks


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

so the adjustment knob on the post is still working but the plate is going down onesided then.

sounds to me as though you need to get a new bracket made at an engineering works/garage and replace the rivets with locking nut bolts. unless you make one yourself like I'd try first.


----------

